# baby bearded not sleeping well...help?



## katykat227 (May 9, 2014)

So... i got a baby bearded dragon about 3 weeks ago she is eating well, growing quite fast, and handles very well. But she is not sleeping very well lately. I give her baths about twice a week. Her tank is about 110 in the daytime in her basking spot and about 80 at night. There is a cool side to her tank as wellas awarmer side so she has options. But the weird thing is if i take her out she will lie on my shoulder and fall asleep in about 2 min. Im so confused. Iv never had this problem before. Please help


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

Do you turn all the lights off at night? 80 sounds a little warm for a night time temp.


----------



## supatips (May 29, 2012)

My beardie is just shy of a year old, how old is yours?

The night time temp could be a little lower depending on the size but even for a small beardie I would have thought it could be dropped at bit more. 

As above is he in a particularly bright room and are there any lights on in the viv?


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Needs to dark for a beardie to sleep they have a parietal eye, if the room is too light they will not sleep well, if at all. 

Here's a bit of info The Parietal "Eye"

No real need for baths, unless constipated or walks in her own mess, however I can't see this effecting her sleep


As said Viv is warm for a night temps


----------



## katykat227 (May 9, 2014)

Right now she is very small only the size of my finger. Im not sure how old. I tried turning the lights off last night and she did a little better butwas still up late


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

Lights should be off at night and all heating unless your temps are likely to go down past around 60f. This is unlikely in todays heated houses.If she is in a room such as a living room where lights or tv are on then try covering the viv with a blanket or something. It sounds to me as if she is not getting the correct day/night cycle. This will eventually affect her health.


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

They can also be effect by vibrations- forgot to add in my origional post.


----------



## RS Reptile Supplies (Sep 6, 2010)

Bradleybradleyc said:


> They can also be effect by vibrations- forgot to add in my origional post.


Glad someone mentioned this, stick your ear against the viv and make sure there is no vibration the tank is picking up. This one is more common than people expect. Otherwise no point repeating what is said above.

All the best

Tim @ RS Reptile Supplies


----------

